# Time Warner Cable Wireless Modem Plus Phone



## Terpenl (Mar 2, 2010)

I have Windows Vista on a Dell C510 Desktop. I am trying to go wireless so I can connect two desktops. They don't make a cheap psi wireless adapter for the small factor Dell. I don't want to pay Time Warner $50 for installation and $5 a month to lease their modem. I bought 100 ft of cable($20) to hard wire the two desktops, but the standard Motorola modem only had one ethernet outlet. I bought a Motorola SBG900 wireless modem on Ebay for $70 and installed it only to find that it did not have the phone jack for the digital phone which is needed to attach to the handset and the answering machine. I tried connecting the phone line to the phone line connection on the Dell desktop but there was no phone signal. So I put the modem back up on Ebay and sold it for $55. Does anyone know if there is a Time Warner Wireless Cable Modem that has a phone connection for the digital phone? I am thinking of buying a USB wireless adapter for the Dell desktop that will transmit the signal of the internet to the second desktop that has a PCI wireless adapter($15) in it. Does anyone know if this can be done? I've spent over $100 dollars and too many hours to count trying to make this happen. Does anyone have a solution to my problem? I'm really knocking myself out here over what would seem to be a simple problem. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I used to work for TWC and what you want does not exist.

Best solution is a stand-alone wireless router and a wireless USB adapter on the remote computer.


----------



## Terpenl (Mar 2, 2010)

I did as you suggested with the SBG900 which is a stand alone wireless router. When I used that I lost the ability to use the phone. I thought I should get a live phone signal comming out of the back of the computer on the Dell desktop which was attached to the wireless router. Neither of the phone plugs in the back of the computer had a live phone signal. Again, the same question: How do I get a wireless modem that will run on TWC that has all three connections built in? I need the usb and ethernet plugs for the computer and I need a phone plug for the phone line. Otherwise how do I hook up the SBG900 to get a live phone line? I already have the wireless adapter in the PCI slot of the second computer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terpenl (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there another Motorola wireless modem I should be using? I went online looking for other Motorola modems and found a SBG1000 from several years ago that seemed to have all the connections I am looking for but it is no longer available and I can't find a source to buy it from anywhere.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't find any.

The phone dial tone is provided by the MODEM. On the back is a phone jack that you can connect to any phone. Nothing for it connects to the computer.


----------

